# In what order should I watch the X-Men movies?



## naved.islam14 (Jul 30, 2011)

A few days back I just watched xmen first class and I really liked it. I want to know in which order should I watch the other xmen movies?


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 30, 2011)

First Class is chronologically the first one. Then comes X-men origins: Wolverine, then X-men (2000), followed by X2 (2003) and then X-men: Last Stand (2006).


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 30, 2011)

TBH I'm also confused how to watch them...
In X-men origins, professors X was walking and not on a wheelchair.
And in a flashback in last stand prof. X was also walking + he was friends with Eric.
But in first class _snip*_

*you know what happened, I wont spoil it.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 30, 2011)

The view is most of the latest film is so liberal with canon, that it is not even linked to the others in enough ways to make a fuss.

But this non fussy non comic reading viewer liked the show and wouldn't have known about the inconsistencies if not pointed out by his fussy comicbook demon friends.


----------



## Buleste (Jul 30, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> TBH I'm also confused how to watch them...
> In X-men origins, professors X was walking and not on a wheelchair.
> And in a flashback in last stand prof. X was also walking + he was friends with Eric.
> But in first class _snip*_
> ...


Professor X has been walking, paralysed almost as many times as he has been dead (or at least presumed dead) in the comics so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2011)

watch them in oreder. They just get worse anyways.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2011)

I say watch the films if you want but the cartoons (be it the first couple of series of the 90's, the evolution cartoon or the more recent wolverine and the xmen) and have a good time with those.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 30, 2011)

Start with none of them, then continue on with your life until you die happy knowing you didn't waste your time watching that dreck. Seriously, the entire series is just complete ass on a kebab stick.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Start with none of them, then continue on with your life until you die happy knowing you didn't waste your time watching that dreck. Seriously, the entire series is just complete ass on a kebab stick.


Thats what i meant to say


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 30, 2011)

The order they released in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That way, you'll get more thrills.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

as they were released chronologically would be the best, with actors taking their roles on their own more n more


----------

